# Cream Cheese Substitute



## jmardock (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing some ABT's this weekend for the Super Bowl. I'm kind of a picky eater when it comes to condiments. I don't care fore cream cheese and I downright hate sour cream. Seems like most ABT's are stuffed with one or both of those. Are there other ways to make them without either of those?

Also, approximately how long do you leave them in the smoker?


----------



## fritzmonroe (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't had them smoked this way, but I've had them filled with marble jack cheese. They weren't cut in half and they used a rack to cook them.

Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuckles (Jan 28, 2014)

Pepper jack filled ABT's are great


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2014)

We use grated cheese all the time, especially smoked cheese. Mix the cheese with grind beef or sausage then stuff. Pulled pork works great mixed with grated cheese too. Some other things you can stuff in there, shrimp salad. Tuna is good. Could do a nacho ABT. Stuff with beans, queso fresca, taco meat mixture and serve on a tortilla chip. How about a pepperoni pizza stuffed ABT. These would work good with the mini sweet peppers. Pepperoni, grated cheese, Parmesan, and a bit of pizza sauce. Oh I could go on and on...


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 29, 2014)

The first time I made ABT's, I used shredded cheese.  It was a bit more of a chore than cream cheese, but they turned out really well.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108954/1st-abts-chorizo-y-queso-chihuahua

I suppose you could even make them without cheese at all.  You've got me thinking that one might try jam or marmalade 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I might have to give that a go one of these times.


----------



## jmardock (Jan 29, 2014)

Pepper jack sounds awesome! Thanks!


----------



## venture (Jan 29, 2014)

I see ABTs like an omelet?

Only your imagination limits your preparation.

Jalapenos, bacon, something cheesy?

You are on your way.

Experiment and enjoy.


----------

